# Thought I'd share some progress pics



## coolmoonguy (Jan 26, 2019)

Good stuff man!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Very nicely done. 
I think the substrate looks great. Why do you want to change it?
The 12 hour photo-period still seems like an awful long time- may need to lower photo-period even more. Not sure though.


----------



## Crazyjayb (Jan 9, 2020)

I'd strongly recommend bringing the photo period back even more to around 8 hours. That's the sweet spot for most tanks


----------

